# Placebo performing live in concert @ the Ahoy stadium in Rotterdam, The Netherlands - 03.12.09 - x20 HQ



## Mandalorianer (29 Dez. 2009)

​


----------



## CynthiaEvanna (3 Jan. 2010)

danke schön .


----------

